# eggs taken from mourning dove nest, need advice



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a wreath on my front door and a pair of doves made a nest on it. They laid two eggs, approx 14 days ago. Things were fine and they were sitting on the eggs with no problems. This evening I came home and the doves were gone from the nest and so were the two eggs! 

No sign of predators as the nest is fully intact. I don't know what happened but am concerned that maybe someone tampered with it.

My question: If I take the wreath and the attached nest and move it to a more protected part of my property, will the doves take to it and make a second clutch? Where it was before was easy for people to see and I worry someone might have taken the eggs. What do you think I should do? The parent doves are still in my area as I see them feeding on the birdseed I left in the patio.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe move it to the patio??--or start a nest for them on the patio?


----------



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Maybe move it to the patio??--or start a nest for them on the patio?


I would like to do this but I do not know if they will take to the nest once I have moved it. Do you think they will recognize the nest?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing ventured--nothing gained
why you not try it???


----------



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

OK, I will try this. It is night here so I will wait til light and move it then. Hopefully they will still use the nest.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Keep us posted with updates.
Start the nest close to the feed so they will notice it and leave some straw close for them to build with.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just as well that you move it. They probably won't use it after you do, but where it was wasn't safe if someone tampered with it. They will find another place to nest.


----------



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

The latest: my husband took that wreath down and we then saw one of the eggs had fallen into the lower part of the wreath. the other egg was not seen anywhere. We rehung the wreath in the back patio and we'll see if those birds return to it.

Meanwhile I placed the egg on a heating pad, but wonder if there is any point to this at all. The egg would have been unattended overnight and I doubt an egg can survive that. Does anyone know if there is any chance of it to hatch? Otherwise I will toss it out.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just my opinion
Toss the egg--if you get it to hatch-you have to turn it 2-3 times a day-you are looking at hand feeding a baby bird for 20-30 days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wallis said:


> The latest: my husband took that wreath down and we then saw one of the eggs had fallen into the lower part of the wreath. the other egg was not seen anywhere. We rehung the wreath in the back patio and we'll see if those birds return to it.
> 
> Meanwhile I placed the egg on a heating pad, but wonder if there is any point to this at all. The egg would have been unattended overnight and I doubt an egg can survive that. Does anyone know if there is any chance of it to hatch? Otherwise I will toss it out.


If you keep it warm.. yes it can hatch..because it is 14 days or so old.. but.. it being not sat on for over night could have killed the baby in there.. but I have seen stranger things.. so I would keep it warm and if nothing happens on day 20 or so.. then it won't hatch.. keep it about 101 f.... if you see it start to peep out with a small hole it is going to hatch..at that point..start reading and get prepaird.. it is not easy.... just to add at 14 days they were ready to hatch if they are fertile..


----------

